# Waiting for all the new season premiere's?  (US TV)



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2002)

Hot off the presses of www.aintitcool.com :

I have highlighted the ones that I know for sure are SF or Fantasy genre shows.

* According to Jim (ABC) 8:30 p.m. Oct. 1 
*	Agency (CBS) 10 p.m. Sept. 28 
*	*Alias (ABC) 9 p.m. Sept. 29 *
*	Amazing Race 3 (CBS) 9 p.m. Oct. 2 
*	American Dreams (NBC) 8 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	America's Funniest Home Videos (ABC) 8 p.m. Sept. 27 
*	America's Most Wanted (Fox) 9 p.m. Sept. 14 
*	*Angel (WB) 9 p.m. Oct. 6 *
*	Bachelor (ABC) 9 p.m. Sept. 25 
*	Becker (CBS) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	Bernie Mac Show (Fox) 8 p.m. Sept. 18 
*	*Birds of Prey (WB) 9 p.m. Oct. 9 *
*	Boomtown (NBC) 10 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	Boston Public (Fox) 8 p.m. Oct. 21 
*	Bram and Alice (CBS) 8 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	*Buffy the Vampire Slayer (UPN) 8 p.m. Sept. 24 *
*	Cedric the Entertainer Presents (Fox) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 18 
*	*Charmed (WB) 8 p.m. Sept. 29 *
*	Cops (Fox) 8 p.m. Sept. 14 
*	Crossing Jordan (NBC) 9:30 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation (CBS) 9 p.m. Sept 26 
*	CSI: Miami (CBS) 10 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	Curb Your Enthusiasm (HBO) 10 p.m. Sept. 15 
*	*Do Over (WB) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 19 *
*	Drew Carey Show (ABC) 8 p.m. Sept. 9 
*	Ed (NBC) 8 p.m. Sept. 25 
*	8 Simple Rules... (ABC) 8 p.m. Sept. 17 
*	*Enterprise (UPN) 8 p.m. Sept. 18 *
*	ER (NBC) 10 p.m. Sept 26 
*	Everwood (WB) 9 p.m. Sept. 16 
*	Everybody Loves Raymond (CBS) 9 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	Family Affair (WB) 8 p.m. Sept. 12 
*	Fastlane (Fox) 9 p.m. Sept. 18 
*	Fear Factor (NBC) 8 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	*Firefly (Fox) 8 p.m. Sept. 20 *
*	48 Hours (CBS) 8 p.m. Sept. 27 
*	Frasier (NBC) 9 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	Friends (NBC) 8 p.m. Sept 26 
*	*Futurama (Fox) 7 p.m. Nov. 10 *
*	George Lopez (ABC) 8:30 p.m. Oct. 2 
*	Gilmore Girls (WB) 8 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	Girlfriends (UPN) 9 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	girls club (Fox) 9 p.m. Oct. 21 
*	Good Morning Miami (NBC) 9:30 p.m. Sept 26 
*	Greetings From Tucson (WB) 9:30 p.m. Sept. 20 
*	Grounded for Life (Fox) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 17 
*	Grubbs (Fox) 9:30 p.m. Nov. 3 
*	Guardian (CBS) 9 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	Hack (CBS) 9 p.m. Sept. 27 
*	Half and Half (UPN) 9:30 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	Haunted (UPN) 9 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	Hidden Hills (NBC) 9:30 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	In-Laws (NBC) 8 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	JAG (CBS) 8 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	JKX: The Jamie Kennedy Experiment (WB) 9 p.m. Sept. 19 
*	John Doe (Fox) 9 p.m. Sept. 20 
*	Judging Amy (CBS) 10 p.m. Oct. 1 
*	Just Shoot Me (NBC) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	King of Queens (CBS) 8 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	King of the Hill (Fox) 8:30 p.m. Nov. 3 
*	Law & Order (NBC) 10 p.m. Oct. 2 
*	Law & Order: Criminal Intent (NBC) 9 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (NBC) 10 p.m. Sept. 27 
*	Less Than Perfect (ABC) 9:30 p.m. Oct. 1 
*	Life With Bonnie (ABC) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 17 
*	Mad TV (Fox) 11 p.m. Sept. 14 
*	Malcolm in the Middle (Fox) 9 p.m. Nov. 3 
*	Making the Band 2 (MTV) 9 p.m. Oct. 12 
*	MDs (ABC) 10 p.m. Sept. 25 
*	Mind of the Married Man (HBO) 10:30 p.m. Sept. 15 
*	Monday Night Football (ABC) 9 p.m. Sept. 9 
*	My Wife and Kids (ABC) 8 p.m. Sept. 25 
*	NYPD Blue (ABC) 10 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	Off Centre (WB) 9:30 p.m. Sept. 19 
*	One on One (UPN) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	Parkers (UPN) 8 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	Practice (ABC) 10 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	Presidio Med (CBS) 10 p.m. Sept. 24 
*	Providence (NBC) 8 p.m. Oct. 4 
*	Push, Nevada (ABC) 9 p.m. Sept. 17 
*	Real World XII (MTV) 10 p.m. Sept. 17 
*	Reba (WB) 9 p.m. Sept. 20 
*	Robbery Homicide Division (CBS) 10 p.m. Sept. 27 
*	*Sabrina, The Teenage Witch (WB) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 20 *
*	Saturday Night Live (NBC) 11:30 p.m. Oct. 5 
*	Scrubs (NBC) 8:30 p.m. Sept 26 
*	7th Heaven (WB) 8 p.m. Sept. 16 
*	Simpsons (Fox) 8 p.m. Nov. 3 
*	60 Minutes (CBS) 7 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	60 Minutes II (CBS) 8 p.m. Sept. 25 
*	*Smallville (WB) 9 p.m. Sept. 24 *
*	Sopranos(HBO) 9 p.m. Sept. 15 
*	Still Standing (CBS) 9:30 p.m. Sept. 23 
*	Survivor (CBS) 8 p.m. Sept. 19 
*	That '70s Show (Fox) 8 p.m. Sept. 17 
*	That Was Then (ABC) 9 p.m. Sept. 27 
*	Third Watch (NBC) 9 p.m. Sept. 30 
*	Touched by an Angel (CBS) 8 p.m. Sept. 28 
*	24 (Fox) 9 p.m. Oct. 29 
*	20/20 (ABC) 10 p.m. Sept. 27 
*	*Twilight Zone (UPN) 9 p.m. Sept. 18 *
*	West Wing (NBC) 9 p.m. Sept. 25 
*	What I Like About You (WB) 8 p.m. Sept. 20 
*	Whose Line Is It Anyway? (ABC) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 9 
*	Will & Grace (NBC) 9 p.m. Sept 26 
*	Without a Trace (CBS) 10 p.m. Sept 26 
*	Wonderful World of Disney (ABC) 7 p.m. Sept. 29 
*	Yes, Dear (CBS) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 23


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 9, 2002)

That sure is a lot!  

:blush:


----------



## Dave (Sep 10, 2002)

"* Life With Bonnie (ABC) 8:30 p.m. Sept. 17"

Is this the one about living with a TV Executive who likes to cancel popular SciFi shows, and re-image popular old SciFi shows, much to the annoyance of fans? :laugh:

There is nothing really 'new' in that line-up is there, apart from 'Firefly'? And we've lost some excellent shows 

Does anyone want an 'Alias mini-forum'?
Anyone want a 'Sabrina mini-forum'?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 11, 2002)

Only recognise a few there myself   

:blush:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2002)

Actually I think I highlighted Alias by mistake - I have only seen a little bit of it, but I think it is like a spy drama rather than any kind of sf show.  Sorry.

I watched Sabrina up until her first year in college (can't get enough of those Nickelodeon repeats), but don't know if there would be enough chat to fill a mini-forum.


Life with Bonnie *snort* 


I think Haunted sounds like it is a bit Sixth Sense-y.   It's got the elder bro from Party of Five in it.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 11, 2002)

Watched some 'Sabrina' & it was alright

:blush:


----------



## Brit Chick (Sep 17, 2002)

Another new show they are renewing is The Dead Zone - we are only just getting to see the first ep next week in the UK -  I've been away on holiday in the US for a couple of weeks and managed to see one of the last eps of the season - it looks really good.  Can't wait for the sci-fi channel's premier on Monday night!!

Also, I caught a couple of the last eps of season 4 Charmed - some surprises  coming up there !!!

I was really hoping to see some of the latest stargate eps but just re-runs were showing so I didn't bother - OK, I know its sad to watch cult tv on your holiday, but I'm not so sad as to watch the re-runs !!!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 9, 2002)

the mid-season show i'm most looking forward to is the shield.  i think it's excellent.  starts next month and i can't wait!


----------

